# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Развитие подфорума "Моя проблема"

## Anubis

Господа! У меня вот тут возникла мощнейшая идея относительно упомянутого подфорума))  Замечено, что люди приходящие на него зачастую имеют сходные проблемы, которые можно подразелить на несколько подгрупп: расставание с любимыми, проблемы со здоровьем, девственность иотсутствие личной жизни, травля со стороный одноклассников (коллег),социофобия, депрессивные состояния финансовые проблемы, экзистенциальные проблемы (потеря смысла и ориентиров в жизни)...ну если постараться, можно еще несколько типовых траблов найти. Почему бы не прилепить нечто вроде FAQ по каждой из этих групп? Обозначить как: несчастная любовь- что делать? долги - что делать? ну и так далее. Собрать туда собственные рекомендации и опыт, советы психологов и вообще бывалых людей....В результате можно бы людей как-то сориентировать и не обсуждать несколько раз одинаковый предмет.
.

----------


## Freezer2007

*Anubis*
полностью поддерживаю, это упростит чтение тем и нахождение ответов к своей проблеме.
Да и модерам полегче будет.

----------


## NoNaMe

*Anubis*
Я уже предлагал на паре су-форумов такое сделать.
Никто ниче делать не стал. Отговорились типа: каждый случай индивидуален.

----------


## Freezer2007

*Anubis*
пиши грею мы поддержим

----------


## Sl0D

могут возникнуть сложности, если у кого-нибудь проблема будет неоднозначна. ведь можно быть девственником, расставшимся с любимым человеком по причине ужасного состояния здоровья, загнавшего в долги, и всё это в итоге заканчивается именно "травлей" со стороны коллег. интересно, в какой раздел писать этому человеку?
но тем не менее, идея хорошая

----------


## fallen_angel

Я против.

Все счастливые семьи счастливы одинаково, все несчастные семьи несчастны по-разному. 
(с) Л.Толстой

----------


## Anubis

Не поймите мои слова как стремление всех подстричь под одну гребенку. Я не имел в виду,что все приходящие сюда одинаковы - ни в коей мере, просто СИТУАЦИИ в которые они попадают и ОБСТОЯТЕЛЬСТВА в которых они живут - зачастую похожи. Так что если админ пойдет на создание подобного FAQ - готов по мере своих скромных сил помочь наполнить его каким-то контентом (така на меня одного это не вешайте  :Big Grin:   надеюсь, что инициатива тут все же не наказуема :Smile: )

----------


## Noir

*Sl0D*
ты про себя?
или это так, абстрактно?

----------


## Меня Нет

считаю что каждая тварь(личность) себя должно потерять....или найти. не шутка.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

девственность и отсутствие личной жизни, травля со стороный коллег,социофобия, депрессивные состояния, финансовые проблемы, экзистенциальные проблемы (потеря смысла и ориентиров в жизни);
а если это все есть в наличии :cry: , то как писать?

----------


## Freezer2007

Ребят вы кажись непоняли(ну или я непонял) имелось в виду прилепить сверху в моей проблеме основные проблемы (как в разделе /ты не один/ прилеплена Массква) это упростит всё, ненадо будетискать много. никто не запретит создание тем.

----------


## Aska

Я против. Во-первых, прийдется создавать слишком много подразделов, во-вторых, далеко не каждый может адекватно определить подраздел, к которому должна относиться его тема (не в обиду), а это значительно прибавит работы модераторам, которым и так непросто, в-третьих, соглашусь, не все проблемы можно дифференцировать по темам. Это приведет не к упрощению, а, напротив, к усложнению.
Более верным было бы просто называть свои темы соответствующе их предмету, чтобы читающие могли отыскать нечто, похожее на их собственные переживания.

----------


## Blackwinged

О даа, им непросто. Для начала хотя бы научились более-менее регулярно посещать форум. Времени нет? Так какого ж рожна вы модеры полезли?

----------


## Sl0D

> Sl0D 
> ты про себя? 
> или это так, абстрактно?


 а что? разве это имеет какое-то значение?

----------


## NoNaMe

Предлагаю информацию к размышлению.
Западные соседи это уже давно реализовали. 
http://www.suicideforum.com/ 

Но дело в том что у них 250.000 сообщений, а у нас 36.000, так что делить по разделам была необходимость.
Во всяком случае нужно как-то систематизировать опыт и прилепить наиболее злободневные темы(альтернатива делению на разделы), как Freezer2007 предложил.

----------


## Aska

Дайте уже кто-нибудь модераторские полномочия *Blackwinged*, он, видимо, единственный, кто знает, как надо модерировать.

----------


## Noir

У каждого проблемы очень индивидуальны, но всё равно я думаю что многие могут выделить основную. Так что подгруппы - очень хорошая идея. Я правда тут новенькая, но давно читаю подфорум "Моя проблема",  и по названию темы зачастую очень сложно понять о чём идёт речь. Хотя я всё равно перечитала почти всё. Думаю, с подтемами будет значительно легче разобраться, так как не все будут просматривать каждую тему в надежде найти ситуацию, сходную со своей.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Blackwinged*, это ты зря про модеров...Я тут, например, регулярно и ежедневно.

Кстати, насчет поднятой темы...я была бы полностья "за", потому что "Моя проблема" включает в себя действительно много почти одинаковых тем и систематизировать их было бы очень неплохо.

----------


## Blackwinged

Умничка.

----------


## grey

Рас такая проблема возникла, то в скором времени начну размещать решения проблем на сайте su.int.ru. Начну с социофобии, так как по её преодолению накопилось уже куча советов :Smile:  А другие проблемы будем писать уже с вашей помощью)

----------


## Tree

Неуверен,что идея хорошая.Я лично пришел на форум обсуждать суицид,а не свою болезнь.Так как для этого есть соответствующий форум,где такие же люди и уже давно имеется куча всякой психологии,хренологии и еще черти чего.Также существуют форумы для разбитых сердец,для депрессирующих философов,для мазохистов,для бесящихся с жиру и прочее прочее прочее...Вы будите изумлены,но даже есть места,где можно поиграть в шахматы.
 К тому же все уже сошлись во мнении,что никто здесь никому не поможет.

----------


## Mimi

А мне кажется, идея интересная..
А что насчет того, у кого "все в кашу", то можно писать в тему по тому, с чего вся история началась ,например, с потери близкого, с ухода любимого и тд.. 
Я "за".

----------


## Anubis

> Неуверен,что идея хорошая.Я лично пришел на форум обсуждать суицид,а не свою болезнь.Так как для этого есть соответствующий форум,где такие же люди и уже давно имеется куча всякой психологии,хренологии и еще черти чего.Также существуют форумы для разбитых сердец,для депрессирующих философов,для мазохистов,для бесящихся с жиру и прочее прочее прочее...Вы будите изумлены,но даже есть места,где можно поиграть в шахматы.
>  К тому же все уже сошлись во мнении,что никто здесь никому не поможет.


 А что значит "обсуждать суицид"? Выдумать очередной 1001 дурацкий экзотический способ расстаться с жизнью? Такое ощущение, что это некий предмет для светской беседы..."поговорим о суициде, о погоде"))))

----------


## Tree

> А что значит "обсуждать суицид"? Выдумать очередной 1001 дурацкий экзотический способ расстаться с жизнью? Такое ощущение, что это некий предмет для светской беседы..."поговорим о суициде, о погоде"))))


 Да нет давай чтобы всякие недоумки и лохи,которые на улице слово не могут выдавить,самоутверждались за счет чужих проблем.(я не про тебя конкретно).
Ты про ASH когда-нибудь слышал,надеюсь слышал...

Сейчас мы имеем просто солянку.Непонятно кто есть кто и кто зачем пришел.Порою непонятно даже о чем форум,слишком все противоречиво.Отсюда постоянное непонимание друг дгуга и вечные конфликты.

Попробуйте кто-нибудь зделать форум,чтобы он был одновременно христианский антихристианский и еще про футбол...

----------


## Вия

хм,ну вот смотрите ты написал свою проблему в одном из этих разделов...в другом разделе есть тема где ты можешь помочь человеку ну т.е либо ты был в этой ситуации либо знаешь.но чтобы эту тему найти тебе нужно будет выходить из этих всех групп и искать в других те случаи где ты можешь помочь.мне кажется это потеря времени.просто все мы упускаем шанс помочь.хотя идея неплохая,мне нравиться)у всего есть свои плюсы и минусы.))я "за"

----------


## Anubis

> Да нет давай чтобы всякие недоумки и лохи,которые на улице слово не могут выдавить,самоутверждались за счет чужих проблем.(я не про тебя конкретно).
> Ты про ASH когда-нибудь слышал,надеюсь слышал....


 Ну чтоб этого не было  - должно быть адекватное модерирование и внятные правила игры, не более того, не вижу сложностей.

----------


## grey

Создал статейку по преодолению социофобии на сайте. Поставил ссылку на тему на форуме.
Предлагайте ещё самые распространённые темы из моей проблемы!

----------


## Anubis

Ну нехитрый анализ проблем, которые затрагиваются в подфоруме, позволяет выделить примерно следующие темы: "Расставание с любимым/-ой, измена - как пережить?", "У меня проблемы с внешностью - как интегрироваться в общество и наладить отношения с противоположным полом", "Болезни психики  (МДП, паталогическая депрессия и пр. -  что делать?", "Потеря интереса и вкуса к жизни", "наркомания/алкоголизм", "Тяжелое детство (и не менее тяжелая юность :Smile: )", "Сложно общаться с окружающими, трудности в работе и учебе". Навскидку как-то так...можно и еще что-то придумать...

----------


## grey

добавил опрос к теме, так как так и не понял нужно ли делать подразделы в "моей проблеме". сейчас такая возможность есть, но нужно ли? если результаты будут убедительные, то последую им.

----------


## IncognitO

Лишний гемор. Да и тем более это дело такое, что тут всё вместе. А сидеть и думать с чего всё началось, что было самым важным. Да и кашу разбивать на 1000 ложек тоже немного смысла )
Gloomy_girl, по каждой проблеме в каждый раздел, чёт типо "Вот у меня было всё ужасно в личной жизни, а так же у меня были проблемы с семьёй, продолжение проблемы см в соседнем разделе" )))) Издевательство ещё то, имхо.

----------

